# Cop arrests speeding Rte. 9 driver



## kwflatbed

Cop arrests speeding Rte. 9 driver

Posted 7 hour(s) ago 
Police arrested a Philadelphia man on charges 
that he was drag racing on Rte. 9 early yesterday 
morning.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hahaha... That's what you get for racing Hondas...


----------



## kwflatbed

Was it you V ???


----------



## 263FPD

kwflatbed said:


> Was it you V ???


afraid not. But I have arrested that same kid this year if I recall correctly.


----------



## frapmpd24

263FPD said:


> afraid not. But I have arrested that same kid this year if I recall correctly.


Steep learning curve, eh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Well, just checked our on-house and it appears I was thinking for a different Zayas.


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> Well, just checked our on-house and it appears I was thinking for a different Zayas.


Well I'm sure you'll bag this Zayas too, eventually.


----------



## 263FPD

You're probably right


----------

